# Suche Beschreibung für Signalanalysator der Fa. IWATSU



## LittleJack86 (17 September 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen schon älteren Signalanalysator der Fa. Iwatsu erhalten, leider ohne jegliche Dokumentation. Der Vorbesitzer selbst hatte auch keine Ahnung von dem Gerät, er hat es selbst von irgendjemand erhalten. 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Bedienungsanleitung und Schaltplänen, bzw. Reparaturplänen zu diesem Gerät. 
Da mir die Hersteller Firma selbst auch nicht helfen konnte, habe ich gehofft das evtl. jemand von euch noch ein solches Gerät in Verwendung hat, oder jemanden kennt der Beschreibungen und Schaltpläne für den Signalanalysator haben könnte. 
(Eventuell in der Arbeit oder so!) 

Nun zu den Daten des Geräts, es ist ein Signalanalysator der Firma 
Iwatsu test instruments corporation, der genaue Typ des Analysators ist 
SM-2100B. (Unten habe ich noch ein Foto des Geräts mit angehängt)

Ich bin für jede Hilfe, jeden Hinweis dankbar! 

Gruß 
Florian


----------



## mariob (20 September 2008)

Hallo,
schaue bitte mal in die robotrontechnik.de oder in Jogis Röhrenbude, der User Holm kennt da bestimmt jemanden, wenn er da nicht selber weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MAY3R (25 Oktober 2018)

Guten Tag aus dem Jahr 2018,
Ich habe ebenso ein Gerät von meiner TH bekommen (aussortiert)
Sind sie inzwischen fündig geworden, bzw. erfolgreich gewesen ?

MfG 
Chris


----------

